# pobil / pobila



## belén

A Mallorca la paraula "pobil/pobila" vol dir "fill unic" 

És una paraula molt normal per jo, però l'altre dia una amiga de Palma que fa feina a una escola em va dir que ja no s'empree i que els nins diuen "fill unic" 
Una altre amigueta també mallorquina em va dir que mai l'havia sentida, cosa que em va cridar moltissim l'atenció, perque com dic, per jo és ben corrent. 

Volia sabre si a la resta dels llocs de parla catalana coneixeu aquesta paraula.

Gràcies,

Betlem

Ps. corregiu-me plis


----------



## Laia

A mi em sonen _pubill_ i _pubilla_, però no són paraules que se sentin a Barcelona... jo no les coneixia fins fa relativament poc.

D'altra banda, encara s'utilitzen, i molt, en d'altres zones de Catalunya (probablement es digui a tota Catalunya excepte a Barcelona...  ).


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

Estic amb la Laia, em sona a "pubill/pubilla", tinc entés que segons quins pobles, no sé si un cop a l'any, escolleixen la pubilla, com si fos Miss Catalunya però vestida amb vestits tradicionals catalans.

De totes maneres, als fill únics sempre els he dit fills únics.

Mei


----------



## belén

Aahh, s'escriu pubill/a dons...
Jo i sa meva ortografia _patatónica 

_A Mallorca no em sona lo de la festa de la Pubilla, però si que vaig coneixer a una al.lota de Igualada que estava molt orgullosa de haver-ho sigut!!

Curiositat:

He trobat aixó al diccionari. Mirau l'accepció 4:



> Pubill:
> 
> *4 * _ f_ _1 _ _ col·loq_  Nom amb què és designada la ciutat de Barcelona.



Mai ho hagués dit...

Gràcies per tot!

Be


----------



## valerie

No sé si m'equivoco, però em sembla que la pubilla es la filla única o la filla major, que heredava dels pares i segurament molt atractive per casar-s'hi per aixo. El equivalent femini del hereu.

_Si us plau, podeu corregir-me les faltes?_


----------



## Mei

valerie said:
			
		

> No sé si m'equivoco, però em sembla que la pubilla *é*s la filla única o la filla major *(jo sempre dic la filla gran)*, que here*t*ava dels pares i segurament molt atractiv*a* per casar-s'hi, per aix*ò*. *L'*equivalent femin*í* de *l'*hereu.
> 
> _Si us plau, podeu corregir-me les faltes?_


 
Hola Valerie,


----------



## Laia

Estic d'acord tant amb la Mei com amb la Valerie... de fet si poseu pubilla al Google, us surten tot d'imatges de pubilles en posat de "miss", i si hi afegiu "hereu" passa igual!


----------



## Anna Più

valerie said:
			
		

> No sé si m'equivoco, però em sembla que la pubilla es la filla única o la filla major, que heredava dels pares i segurament molt atractive per casar-s'hi per aixo. El equivalent femini del hereu.
> 
> _Si us plau, podeu corregir-me les faltes?_


 
Hola valerie, 
Doncs tens raó i el DIEC ho descriu així:
*pubilla¹ f. Dona hereva única d'una casa. *

Belen, jo també sento a dir més fill/a únic/a. El terme pubilla potser té més a veure amb l'herència... mira què diu el DIEC sobre els pubills:
*pubill m. Marit d'una pubilla, hereuer.* 


El que no sabia és que una pubilla també és un peix! 
*pubilla² f. Peix de la família dels tríglids. *
Salutacions,
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola!

Jo entenc que un pubill és un _hereu_. O sigui, no el fill únic sinó el primer, amb tot el què això comporta segons el dret català. 
Una pubilla es diu normalment per a referir-se a una noia jove que encara estar sense casar. No cal que sigui filla única al meu entendre. Almenys en el parlar popular. Suposo que antígament, es deia a les noies que éren filles úniques i que per tant, tenien el dret d'herència. 
Frase: 
"En Pere, l'hereu de can Manyanic es casarà amb la pubilla de can Feixuc."

A les festes populars del meu poble i a molts d'altres, s'escull la pubilla cada any en un Aplec. La noia no pot ser casada i ha de formar part de l'Esbart de dansa del poble. He de dir amb orgull que membres de la meva família i amistats ho han sigut. És una festa molt maca amb carrosses, danses populars i moltes roses per tot arreu. 
El noi que l'acompanya es diu _el traginer_ si no recordo malament i escenifica la figura de l'hereu. És un honor ser escollit també però no té tanta importància com la noia!. PD:La veritat és que jo no ho vaig ser mai perqué vaig plegar de l'Esbart de petitet!


----------



## belén

Dons a la meva terra no te aquesta connotació. Com a molt, te un lleuger to despectiu..

Mirala que vesiada que és, com que és pubilla...


----------



## Roi Marphille

ehem...bé, el tema era això del pubill i la pubilla... 

per cert, hi ha gent que entén pubilla com a verge. 
"ets pubilla?" seria una pregunta una mica fora de lloc per segons qui   . Recordo una anècdota molt divertida al respecte amb un amic de la Universitat que li va demanar a una noia si era pubilla i ella no va respondre gaire..._amicalment_.


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> Aahh, s'escriu pubill/a dons...
> Jo i sa meva ortografia _patatónica _


 
Belén, m'acabo d'adonar que també existeixen "pubil" i "pubila" (amb "l" enlloc de "ll"), potser aquesta és la forma que tu coneixies, no?

De "sa teva ortografia _patatónica_" res de res, dona, el que passa és que no ho vam investigar suficientment


----------



## brass monkey

A la Ribera Baixa pobil/pobila significa fill unic/a. 
A banda es sól acompanyar de la frase: "Pobila i rica" i que fa referéncia al fet que el pobil/a heretarà tots els bens familiars


----------

